
PR for Startups - epi0Bauqu
http://www.tonywright.com/2010/pr-for-startups/
======
skmurphy
Are there implications for Ycombinator's approach to incubating startups?
Tony's current perspective seems to have shifted considerably from when he
graduated from the program:

    
    
       "I think there’s a lot of built-in contempt for PR and marketing among 
       entrepreneurs (especially hacker-flavored entrepreneurs). 
       We’ve all been in companies with fat communications budgets wasted 
       by blow-hard marketeers, so many of us have dismissed the profession 
       altogether. We’re so entranced by the concept that just building 
       something people want[1] will win the day. I remember cheering the 
       first time I read the quote, "marketing is a tax you pay for being 
       unremarkable[2]". I remember reading a statement on Hacker News that 
       said, "my code speaks for itself[3]". Two years ago, I would’ve said, 
       "Right on, brother! Preach it!" 
    
       But my mindset has shifted about 180 degrees over the past few years. 
       I now believe that how you say something is at least as important 
       as what you’ve built."
    

[1] <http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>

[2] [http://www.slideshare.net/Thor/geek-squad-marketing-is-a-
tax...](http://www.slideshare.net/Thor/geek-squad-marketing-is-a-tax-you-pay-
for-being-unremarkabe)

[3] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=474313>

